# Goats, chickens and "udder" pics;)



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We took my good camera out to the house today to get some updated pics of the girls.

Here's lopsided Snowy, actually the other side seemed to be trying to "even" out. She's not due until March, so hopefully she will figure things out










Daisy, she's also due in March, but smaller to develop -










Daisy heard an oatmeal creme pie wrapper. I'm not sure if they are good for goats, but we just give them little bites.










Both girls enjoying their snack.



















Daisy trying to get that last bite -










My daughter, Becky and her Snowy -










The little piggies










Jeff and Henny Penny stretching their legs. We built the "chicken apartment" on the side of the barn. So far, it's working good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are gorgeous! I love those EARS!!! They frame their pretty faces perfectly


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:laugh: Their faces are adorable! Great pics.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

too cute. You weren't kidding about the lopsided udder lol She's got plenty of time to fill out still so hopefully it'll even out


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

pretty nubies. LOVE the colors!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

pelicanacresMN said:


> too cute. You weren't kidding about the lopsided udder lol She's got plenty of time to fill out still so hopefully it'll even out


It's the oddest thing isn't it! I hope it evens out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice animals...you have there ...  


You will have to wait and see on the lop sided udder.... when she completely fills...
to see what it will do.... Maybe she is self sucking...? :shrug:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

She is a nut of a goat. While being pregnant has calmed Daisy down greatly, Snowy is becoming a wild child. She is still jumping and standing up. While I was giving Daisy her bite, Snowy jumped up on my back. Bad Goat!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the chicken apartment! lol 
Your girls are very pretty


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

SterlingAcres said:


> Love the chicken apartment! lol
> Your girls are very pretty


Thanks :leap: . Right now we just have one rooster and two hens. This spring, we plan on getting some bantams and think that this "apartment" will work perfectly for them and build something more permanent for the bigger chickens. We are hoping to add at least 4 more hens to the mix as well as some meat birds for the grill. :drool:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice animals...you have there ...
> 
> You will have to wait and see on the lop sided udder.... when she completely fills...
> to see what it will do.... Maybe she is self sucking...? :shrug:


Question I just thought of - would she be a self sucker (this makes me giggle just a bit) if she was a bottle baby? onder:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

theres NOTHING to worry about with the uneven doe! She is perfectly fine. Most goats will milk heavier on one side than the other. I've had dry yearling and even kids with worse early signs. Most times its a good sign of a good producer! So keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

nutmegfarm said:


> theres NOTHING to worry about with the uneven doe! She is perfectly fine. Most goats will milk heavier on one side than the other. I've had dry yearling and even kids with worse early signs. Most times its a good sign of a good producer! So keep your fingers crossed!!


This probably will be true, as I am pretty sure her "dad" had a milking star. I'll have to double check on that. It also probably will be true as we have never tried goat's milk and aren't sure we will like it. My kids have had goats milk at my sister's house, and they HATED it, but we think it was how the goats were fed and stabled at all times.

I guess if we do get an over abundant amount of milk, we could always give some to our friend that has boer baby bottle kids every year or donate to a rescue/animal control office.

Can goat's milk be used in ice cream? Would you be able to disguise it enough?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Goat milk ice cream is great! We had it almost every day in the summer. But your goat milk shouldn't taste bad, of course we have nigerians, but our lamancha milk was good too. People are always amazed when I have them taste it, that it tastes better than "real" milk. My mother thinks it's a real treat. :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

omg, look at that face on Daisy. Soooo cute. :lovey:


----------

